# Bloquer une application à internet



## jbeul (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai une application (un peu mal foutue) qui se connecte constamment au démarage pour savoir s'il n'y a pas une mise à jour... Or il n'y en a pas, ou rarement, et ca prends à chaque fois 1m à 1m30 et c'est impossible à desactiver, seulement quand je bloque la connexion sortante...

J'ai installé little snitch, super, tout était parfait il me bloquait bien l'appli jusqu'au bout de 3h il me demande de payer la c'est plus possible je veux pas payer pour juste ca 30 euros !

Donc si vous aviez une idée gratuite, à installer sur mac, ca serait sympa, ou même si vous connaissez le code qui gère ca, je pourrai me faire ma petite appli ensuite...

Merci


----------



## rigolpazavexa (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Sous quel système es-tu?
En principe, OS X étant multitâches, la recherche d'une MAJ ne devrait pas te bloquer. Ce sont d'ailleurs plusieurs dizaines de recherches qui ont lieu au démarrage ou en cours de session, de façon transparente.

Cordialement

JM

www.desphotos.net




jbeul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila j'ai une application (un peu mal foutue) qui se connecte constamment au démarage pour savoir s'il n'y a pas une mise à jour... Or il n'y en a pas, ou rarement, et ca prends à chaque fois 1m à 1m30 et c'est impossible à desactiver, seulement quand je bloque la connexion sortante...
> 
> ...



Note du modo (pour jbeul) : Je te laisse lire ici la raison du déplacement de ton topic !


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

et si tu nous donnais le nom de cette application, ça pourrait aider à trouver comment désactiver cette recherche de mise à jour au démarrage!


----------



## jbeul (21 Août 2008)

Non c'est une application d'entreprise (je ne peut pas divulger son nom et je ne peut pas en aucun cas la modifier), l'application ne se sert pas de la recherche de mise à jour Mac, c'est bien une recherche propre à elle-même. 

Pour vous expliquer en fait elle ne travaille pas en TCP/IP, mais un protocole spécial, par contre la recherche de mise à jour se fait bien en TCP/IP. Donc avec Little Snitch j'avais réussi à stopper la recherche de mise à jour, mais l'application fonctionnait parfaitement (Little Snitch ne bloque apparement pas toutes les connexions, mais uniquements les connexions TCP/IP).

Donc je ne recherche pas comment stopper la recherche de mise à jour (que je sais de toute façon impossible ou alors ca planterais tout le programme) mais bien comment l'empecher de faire une connexions sortante. (le parefeu de MacOsX ne bloquant que les connexion entrantes...)

Et au fait désolé si je me suis trompé de place dans la forum...


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

Mais cette application doit bien avoir un Daemon qui tourne en tâche de fond ou avoir une mini applicationn que tu trouveras dans les éléments lancés à l'ouverture de session.

Tu as regardé dans Pref Systeme/Compte/ouverture au démarrage si il n'y a pas là le module de recherche de mise à jour? Si oiu, tu le supprimes et tu ne sera plus embêté!


----------



## jbeul (21 Août 2008)

Non c'est bien le logiciel tout seul, j'ai juste steermouse dans les pref de comptes au demarrage.


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

Bon, ben si c'est une application d'entreprise, il faut faire une demande d'évolution aux développeurs ou équipe MCO interne pour permettre de désactiver cette recherche de mise à jour automatique (à défaut de pouvoir la rendre plus rapide et moins gourmande en ressources processeur!)

En expliquant au patron de la boite que ça permettrait à chaque employé de gagner 1mn30 chaque matin, je suis sûr qu'il va demander à ce que cette évolution soit traitée en priorité 1!


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2008)

Là je vais me fâcher (allez je fais encore un effort)

1/ T'es en compte mobile! Donc tu touches pas, même si t'essayais, tu n'y arriverais pas

2/ la connexion dont tu parles n'est sûrement qu'une connexion VPN pour synchroniser tes datas, te localiser pour les mises à jour, les préférences systèmes qui sont gérées à distance.....

3/ Si t'es pas content des logiciels installés par ta boite, tu changes de boite


----------



## jbeul (21 Août 2008)

Lol ouais déjà fait la demande est "en cours de traitement" depuis 1 mois... Merci quand même


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2008)

c'est déjà une chance qu'ils te laissent installer des softs tiers, moi ils avaient pas le choix

ah si sur leur session personnelle... C'est curieux ils l'ont jamais utilisé... mais on se doutait qu'ils verraient même pas la faille


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Lol ouais déjà fait la demande est "en cours de traitement" depuis 1 mois... Merci quand même


 
Tiens c'est marrant.... on doit certainement bosser dans la même boite! 
(ah ben non... moi y'a que des PC)


----------



## jbeul (21 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Là je vais me fâcher (allez je fais encore un effort)
> 
> 1/ T'es en compte mobile! Donc tu touches pas, même si t'essayais, tu n'y arriverais pas
> 
> ...



Je suis programmeur je sais reconnaître une connexion VPN et c'en est pas une, j'ai même le code source de ce programme mais je n'ai pas le droit d'y toucher (car effectivement ca affecterais les données pour tout le monde qui l'utilise), et c'est quoi un compte mobile ?

Enfin si tu me donnes une adresse pour un travail qui me paye aussi bien avec un meilleur logiciel j suis preneur 

EDIT : c'est possible qu'on soit dans la même boite elle est assez grande, mais effectivement on travaille quasiment que sur Mac


----------

